# Rosedale VFD - Fisherman's Flea Market



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Rosedale Volunteer Fire Dept. 8th Annual Fisherman's Flea Market

Saturday Feb. 7th 2004, from 8am to approx 1 or 2 pm.

8037 Philadelphia Rd (Route 7)., Balto., 21237 
Firehouse is approx. 2 miles West (inside - ie. heading toward the city) of Beltway Exit 34

(note: this exit is 1 exit east of where 95 and 695 intersect on the northeast side of the 695 Baltimore Beltway) 

$1 admission, under 12 free. Park in the back of the firehouse - Not on Philadelphia Rd. 

According to a firefighter I spoke to:
1) There are nearly 60 vendor booths inside for both new and used salt and fresh water gear, lures etc. Mostly saltwater though.
2) He said there are some good discounts to be had. A couple of local anglers I talked to confirmed this. 
3) There will be boats (I don't remember what kind or how many) and boat parts outside.
4) Breakfast & Lunch can be purchased - not sure about beer.

Some local anglers I know say this is worthwhile coming to.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

me and joe mama will defiently be there saw it in the pennysaver hope to see a few of you there thanks blue


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

maybe this where the baltimorians and this post will go hand and hand we can all meet there ?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am going to try to make it there, not sure what time though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This is the best flea market in the area. Lots of vendors and geared towards us saltwater folks. The food's great also. Nothing like beer and oysters for breakfast. Hope to see some of you guys there Saturday morning. 

Catfish formerly known as Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Really wish I could make it but I have a prior commitment to make. Maybe I can talk Jason into calling me if they have any really good deals. Have fun guys.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm going to the Orioles FanFest 1st down the convention center then ill be there around 2 and yes i love oysters and beer too lol


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

On the first post it says it will end around 1 or 2 pm. I hope you make it there in time JettyPaul.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

ahhhhh good catch FL might have to show early cause the oriole thing goes til 6 thanks again


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I'll be there sometime between 9-11. I've met JettyPaul, I've seen FL FISHERMAN in P&S pics and I've never seen Catfish (aka Catman). But I hope to somehow see all three of you at the event.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry joe mama,
I hope to see you there too!
Blue Heron


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I will get there between 8 and 10. I will be looking for our good budy Nick and also heard another famous member might be there so we will see. It will end up being a little P&S get together. Anybody know if they take credit cards?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ha Ha Ha,*

you better bring some cash. If your going to a fleamarket, you just as well leave home without it. The card that is....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey doesn't hurt, you never know LOL Definitely have to limit my spending then.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

im gonna pass on the oriole fan fest i have 81 games to get autographs - i need a surf rod - me and joe mama will be there by 11 at the latest - i'll have a khaki color MD terps hat on with an american flag pin on the brim if anyone cares lol - hope to see you guys/gals there


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I got there around 830 and most of the good stuff was pillaged already. All that was left was mostly freshwater and trolling rigs. I stayed till about 915 and was out the door. Didn't see anyone I knew. They did have ok deals on lures ie gotcha's and rapala's and plenty of old reels and poles.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

me and joe mama got there about 11 way too late all the good stuff was gone got a fillet knife and thats about it


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Got there around 11:30 some vendors were packing up already, bought 3 new surfs reels for 15 each and two striking lights for $15. Couldn't find any surf rods and a lot of stuff were antique. I would defenitely go to the Earleigh Heights fire hall/ flea market next weekend, they are more numerous on everything. Any other good deals on this rosedale flea market?


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry guys,

As it turned out, something came up Saturday morning with my daughter and I wasn't able to go to the flea market. From your reports it sounded like it was a bust. 

I originally posted this flea market. I've never been to it. Maybe I should have stated that. But I'd like you to know that I did try to qualify it before I posted it. I saw the flyer and went to the firehouse to ask questions. The firefighter I talked to, who was running the event, was enthusiatic. Ok, he's supposed to be supportive of his own event. However, I also contacted two local fishermen I know, who had positive things to say about it. 

I feel badly that it didn't meet your expectations. My apologies to those of you who were disappointed. And double that to Flounda and FLF (who traveled all the way from the DC area) and anyone else who traveled a long distance to get here. 

Humbly yours,

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I ended up going to an all day saltwater fishing seminar in Annapolis yesterday. Just as well by the sound of things. 

Nick.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

we were going anyway blue - no worries


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Its all good. Needed to get out of the house anyway. Was a beautiful day as is today!


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Blue Heron, I went ( got there around 10) and had a good time, got a nice graphite and cork rod for perch jerking $25 org asking $30 .Good deal on the filet knives $3.00 with a sheath.JRs had a bunch of Atom lures all differnt sizes fo $4 and 300yd spools of Suffix line for $2 a piece.Some guy had custom made wood plugs and another vendor had these double drop rigs that he said were croaker killers (got a couple of them).I have been to a few flea markets and this one was average,I would go again .See you at Pasadena


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Got there late(10am) stayed for an hour or so,picked up a few lures and then got a phone call from anothe P&S member that there was a flea market going on in Deal. Headed down there and got a call from my better half to return back home. TRIGGER


----------

